# DW Exclusive Flash Sale



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

So the weather is miserable - We thought we would try to cheer you guys up with a little Flash Sale - various discounts across some of our favourite brands .

Gyeon - use code BMS10 (10%)
Ragcompany - use code ILOVEYOU (15%)
Stjarnagloss - use code BOSH (15%)
Gtechniq- use code BOSH (15%)

You can use more than one code per order 

You also get free delivery over £50 

Who will be first to take advantage - VALID until Midnight tonight (3/11/22)


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Bugger


----------

